# Fest zugewiesene CEE-Steckdosen für Maschinen ohne FI



## M.Kappich (19 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Maschinen die kein FI vertragen, brauchen CEE-Steckdosen ohne FI.

Wie ist da eigentlich die derzeitige Handhabung dafür? Einfach FI für die CEE brücken? 
Dann könnte jemand die Maschine ausstecken und die defekte Bohrmaschine anschließen.

Oder muss die CEE kodiert werden?


Gruß Michael Kappich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 September 2017)

Eine Steckdose ohne FI ist bei Steckdosen >=20A erlaubt ( genauen Fall bitte in den VDE nachlesen ).
Vorab würde ich prüfen, ob ein allstromsensitiver FI sinnvoll wäre. Ansonsten, wir brücken den FI nicht einfach
sondern verdrahten neu und entfernen den FI oder machen einen seperaten Abgang.

Aber wie gesagt. Den eigenen Fall laut VDE Vorschriften prüfen.


----------



## weißnix_ (19 September 2017)

Der Hinweis auf den allstromsensitiven FI:

Dieser ist in jedem Falle einzusetzen, wenn ein FI Vorschrift ist und eine Maschine mit Gleichrichtern dahinter angeschlossen ist (FU als allfälliges Beispiel).
Er hilft aber nicht, wenn die Maschine betriebsmäßig zu hohe Ableitströme hat. In dem Falle ist entsprechend ein dedizierter Anschluss für diese Maschine vorzusehen + zusätzlicher Erdungsanschluss. In der Regel würde ich so eine Maschine mit einem Festanschluss versehen.
Das Überbrücken eines FI ist Pfusch und würde bei einer Prüfung der ortsfesten Anlage auch bemängelt werden.


----------



## Ottmar (19 September 2017)

Hi!

Eine CEE-Steckdose ohne RCD ist möglich, wenn ein Hinweis "Nur für Gerät X" angebracht wird, oder ein Anschließen von anderen Geräten verhindert wird (z.B. Harting-Stecker mit Kodierung oder ähnliche). Siehe hierzu auch die aktuellen VDE-Vorschriften.

Allstromsensitive RCD verhindern nur die Sättigung des Ringkerns, wenn mit Gleichfehlerströmen zu rechnen ist (Zwischenkreis von Umrichtern). Diese RCD besitzen eine Auswerteschaltung für Gleichströme. Sie verhindern also nicht eine Fehlauslösung, sondern ermöglichen eine Auslösung bei Gleichfehlerströmen.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## M.Kappich (21 September 2017)

...vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Wenn ein Hinweis an der CEE reicht, wäre das ja eine schöne einfache Sache. 

Wo kann man sowas eigentlich genau nachlesen?  Wenn mal nachfragen kommen...

GRuß Michael Kappich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 September 2017)

> Wenn ein Hinweis an der CEE reicht



Sicher?
Wer liest dass denn und kann dass überhaupt jeder lesen und verstehen was hier anders oder zu befürchten ist.

Was ist dass denn für eine CEE Dose ( vermutlich CEE 16 )


----------



## holgermaik (21 September 2017)

> In Fällen, bei denen die ausschließliche Verwendung der Steckdose für bestimmte Betriebsmittel in Zweifel gezogen wird, wird empfohlen, entweder auf die Ausnahme zu verzichten oder das bestimmte Betriebsmittel fest anzuschließen


Ich würde stark in Zweifel ziehen, dass die Steckdose nur für den Verbraucher X verwendet wird. 
Wird Strom gebraucht stecken die Leute alles zusammen was geht.
.
Bei einem Unfall hast du sicherlich keine Argumente warum du dies nur durch ein Schild kenntlich gemacht hast. Denke an TOP. Eine technische Lösung ist relativ einfach und ist immer vorzuziehen.
Holger


----------



## Chräshe (21 September 2017)

Bei einer 32A CEE Dose + Schild „Ohne FI!“ hätte ich keine Bedenken.
Aber was sollen die Überlegungen?
In Zwischenzeit hätte man viele Maschinen per Abzweigdose fest anschließen können…


----------



## weißnix_ (21 September 2017)

@Chräshe
Lautet der Text in der Norm nicht so ähnlich wie
"laienbedienbare Steckvorrichtung bis 16 A ist mit FI zu versehen" ?

Von daher hätte ich bei einer 32ACEE auch keine Bedenken. Wichtig ist halt der zusätzliche Potentialausgleichsanschluss mit entsprechendem Querschnitt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 September 2017)

Ich kenne das Problem des TE von meinem letzten Arbeitgeber. Dort war es so, dass unsere Montageautomaten auch gerne mal den Standort gewechselt haben. Bei vielen hat das mit dem allstromsensitiven RCD nicht funktioniert. Somit hatten wir uns dazu entschlossen, für die Automaten spezielle CE-ähnliche Steckdosen (aber nicht kompatible) mit entsprechenden Steckern zu verwenden. Zusätzliche haben wir das in der Werksnorm festgeschrieben.
Die Variante mit nur einer Beschriftung halte ich für unzureichend ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 September 2017)

> Die Variante mit nur einer Beschriftung halte ich für unzureichend



Dito,
ich habe mal in einer Großbäckerei gesehen, dass Sonntag in der Reinigungsschicht alle vermeintlichen Maschinenanschlüsse ohne FI für Hochdruckreiniger
oder sonstige Gerätschaften genutzt wurden. Daher oben schon meine Bedenken:


> Wer liest dass denn und kann dass überhaupt jeder lesen



Auch wenn das ganze ggf. rechtlich OK wäre ( >20A ) bin ich gegen solche Lösungen.
Eine Alternative für mich wären die CE-ähnliche Dosen, wurde ja auch schon mehrfach
geschrieben.


----------



## martin2 (25 September 2017)

Wir handhaben es ebenso, alle Maschinen die nur ohne 30mA FI betrieben werden können, bekommen gesonderte Steckverbindungen wie z.B. Harting-Verbinder oder Festanschluß


----------



## ayrex (23 Oktober 2017)

Grundsätzlich ist empfehlenswert, dass eine CEE Dose, welche nicht mit einem RCD geschützt ist außerhalb der einfachen Erreichbarkeit für Laien platziert wird (Praxis: in z.B. 3m Höhe) um zu vermeiden, dass jmd die Maschine aussteckt und seine Fasspumpe o.ä. einsteckt.

Auch die BetrSichV sieht vor, dass Konstruktive / Inhärente Maßnahmen und Sicherheitstechnik vor persönlichen oder organisatorischen Maßnahmen vorzusehen sind.

(Ein Geländer vor einer Grube sollte auch nicht durch ein Warnschild Absturzgefahr ersetzt werden).

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso Maschinen, die einen Fehlerstrom > 30mA erzeugen, nicht fest angeschlossen werden.

Grüße
Micha


----------

